# Can anyone help me find work in Spains Almeria province. Please



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a 34 year old male. Currently working as a Sales manager in England and desperately want to move to Spain. The only advertisements i can find are for commission only time share sales jobs. I am willing to do any type of work. 
Can anyone out there help me???????
PLEASE!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dean swift said:


> I am a 34 year old male. Currently working as a Sales manager in England and desperately want to move to Spain. The only advertisements i can find are for commission only time share sales jobs. I am willing to do any type of work.
> Can anyone out there help me???????
> PLEASE!!!


Hope these may help


Costa Blanca Recruitment
..:: Adecco ::..
Gtrabajo
InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo
Job Search - Spain - Abroad, free ads Spain
Jobs in Spain - Recruit Spain
Jobs in Spain Employment in Spain: Job Search Spain Job Vacancy in Spain Job work in Spain - Job Spain
OficinaEmpleo.com. Empleo. Ofertas de empleo. Bolsa de trabajo. Recursos Humanos. RRHH.
SPAIN
Spain Jobs in Spain Job Search.


----------



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. I will take a look at the contact you have supplied.
Very kind of you.

Regards

Dean


----------

